# اقوى العروض على الاواني المنزلية بمناسبة قرب رمضان المبارك



## صغيرونة (29 يونيو 2013)

للطلب**0567601022 ام تهاني***

العرض المميز للاواني المنزلية بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان المبارك
العرض الاول:
جيك الطبقات+ الة البطاطس الحلزوني+ قالب الجوري كبير
السعر 250ريال




العرض الثاني:
جيك الطبقات + صحون 3ادوار مع استاند + قالب الجوري
السعر 240ريال




العرض الثالث:
جيك الطبقات + منظم الثلاجة+ قالب الجوري+ كاسات الحلا للايسكريم





حيااااكم الله
http://nabeaalshooq.com/​


----------



## صغيرونة (22 يناير 2015)

*رد: اقوى العروض على الاواني المنزلية بمناسبة قرب رمضان المبارك*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

